# Samples Spotlight: !!Soaring Strings by Musical Sampling!!



## The Darris

Greetings Everyone!!

As many of you may know, I have done a number of live stream compositions as well as video tutorials over the last few years. I have also been a contributing reviewer for Film and Game Composers dot com and decided to branch off and start my own series of reviews.

3 months ago, I launched my new video review series, Samples Spotlight. I welcome you all to check it out. I've posted my first two reviews below. I value constructive criticism so feel free to message me with questions and suggestions you may have. Thanks again for all the support that many of you have provided me over the last few years and take care.

Cheers,

Chris





​

​


​


----------



## Bulb

In-depth reviews are always much appreciated, so thanks for putting these together. I'm definitely going to have to watch your Bravura Scoring Brass one when I get a second!


----------



## The Darris

Bulb said:


> In-depth reviews are always much appreciated, so thanks for putting these together. I'm definitely going to have to watch your Bravura Scoring Brass one when I get a second!


Thanks Bulb. If you are on a time crunch and can't do the whole hour, I did include timing point in the description for you to check out the various instrument types. I try to structure my videos so that the beginning is a look at the functionality and basically the main review and the rest of the video is a full patch walk-through and fumbling of me playing the various instruments/sounds. Thanks again for your comments. 

All the best,

C


----------



## The Darris

My latest review of The Foundry by Sonicsmiths.


----------



## The Darris

My latest review of Nocturne Violin by Orchestral Tools.


----------



## The Darris

My latest review of Sotto by Sonokinetic.


----------



## The Darris

My latest review of Metropolis ARK 1 by Orchestral Tools.


----------



## Aakaash Rao

These are fantastic, Chris - thank you!


----------



## Vastman

Thanks, Chris... love your walkthru's and am enjoying Ark..


----------



## The Darris

Thanks @Aakaash Rao and @Vastman !! I'm glad you are enjoying them. Thanks again for the kind words!!


----------



## The Darris

My latest review of Wotan by Strezov Sampling:


----------



## The Darris

My latest review of Musical Sampling's first release, Soaring Strings is live.


----------



## Mundano

until now, the most realistic Strings Library in the market...
edit: very nicely done live demonstration, thank you very much!


----------

